# Bermuda getting red tips



## mantnyh (Aug 12, 2018)

I don't recall seeing this last year. I have tifway 419 Bermuda grass. Last year I mowed at 2.5" this year I have a reel mower and have it down to 0.75". I am seeing this over my entire yard. Doesn't look like fungus or anything. I'm in middle TN. Temps are finally approaching 80s. Thoughts?


----------



## grassland (Mar 7, 2019)

Could be frost damage or nutrient deficiency. Cool spells can harm the grass blades and cause that. It looks red/purple where the blade is cut, so the lawn mower might be shocking it a little bit. Other areas of the blade might be from foot traffic. Honestly, it looks like the grass just needs some N-P-K. Low K+ levels can cause an overall stress to the turf and cause red to purple coloring.

There is something called Red thread, which is caused by a fungus. It am not sure if there is a treatment or it, but from what I've read, you can manage it by feeding the grass and allowing the grass to grow. Red thread occurs in grass that is nitrogen deficient. But, I seriously doubt that is red thread. The grass just looks stressed. Some nutrients should get it healthy and green.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

I have this issue as well. My soil test says I have extremely low "P" and "K" needs attention as well. Not to mention the high pH. I have been applying sulfur for pH, 0-46-0 for the "P" and later this fall I will apply 0-0-50 for the "K". For the rest of the growing season Im applying 13-13-13 as my balanced fertilizer.

I will know later in the year and more certainly when I do my next soil test around February next year. Bottom line after all my rambling is I think its nutrient deficiency but then again Im certainly no expert...


----------



## mantnyh (Aug 12, 2018)

Thanks for the advice. I've got to get a soil test done. So far this year I've done one app of the Next bio pack and applied GreenTRX.


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

in a LCN video last year he stated that in some cases one of the gcf n-ext products could cause discolored blade tips. I was unable to find the video, but if I remember correctly he also said it wasn't anything to worry about and it would mow off.


----------



## BlakeG (Jul 17, 2018)

Is your reel mower cutting paper when you check it? Another potential cause is a dull reel. Instead of the scissor action of the reel cutting the tips cleanly, a dull reel can just squeeze the grass tip stripping out the chlorophyll and cause discolored tips.


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

grassland said:


> Could be frost damage or nutrient deficiency. Cool spells can harm the grass blades and cause that. It looks red/purple where the blade is cut, so the lawn mower might be shocking it a little bit. Other areas of the blade might be from foot traffic. Honestly, it looks like the grass just needs some N-P-K. Low K+ levels can cause an overall stress to the turf and cause red to purple coloring.
> 
> There is something called Red thread, which is caused by a fungus. It am not sure if there is a treatment or it, but from what I've read, you can manage it by feeding the grass and allowing the grass to grow. Red thread occurs in grass that is nitrogen deficient. But, I seriously doubt that is red thread. The grass just looks stressed. Some nutrients should get it healthy and green.


Red thread would be easily identifiable by a nice layer of rust colored dust all over your mower and shoes. Used to get that all the time up in PA.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Wfrobinette said:


> grassland said:
> 
> 
> > Could be frost damage or nutrient deficiency. Cool spells can harm the grass blades and cause that. It looks red/purple where the blade is cut, so the lawn mower might be shocking it a little bit. Other areas of the blade might be from foot traffic. Honestly, it looks like the grass just needs some N-P-K. Low K+ levels can cause an overall stress to the turf and cause red to purple coloring.
> ...


No rust color dust that I can tell...


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

BlakeG said:


> Is your reel mower cutting paper when you check it? Another potential cause is a dull reel. Instead of the scissor action of the reel cutting the tips cleanly, a dull reel can just squeeze the grass tip stripping out the chlorophyll and cause discolored tips.


Check this. not sure how clean cut your blades of grass look?


----------



## mantnyh (Aug 12, 2018)

Yes it is cutting paper and I also just changed bed knife. I have not backlapped yet.


----------



## Philly_Gunner (Apr 23, 2019)

It's seasonal stress. My lawn is doing it too here in N Texas. Unusual temperature variations and rain are likely the cause. I believe TX Weed commented on another question in regards to this same thing. Consistent warm temps will get rid of this.


----------



## soonersfan4512 (Jan 21, 2019)

I guess my common doesn't like RGS and MicroGreene. Red tips all over. The picture was taking in the area of common Bermuda. I applied at the label rate. Never seen such a thing!


----------

